# echo hedge cutter running problem



## gardeningman (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi im a newbe and need a bit of help i have an echo longreach polecutter and it was running fine untill i was doing a hedge about 4 weeks ago when it wouldn't tick over it just stopped when it wasn't being reved, i cleaned the carb but it was no different so i bought a new carb fitted it started it and it seemed to run fine, but yesterday i used it on a hedge for the first time since replacing the carb it ran ok for about 10 minutes then when i took the throttle off it just stopped again so i then had tinker with the adjusting screws and got it reving quicker but then ater useing it for 5 minutes i let the throttle off it reved faster for about 20/30 seconds then it changed and ran slower for about 10/20 seconds then stalled again, and ive found i have to keep adjusting the carb screws and the same keep happening im wondering is it an air problem but where so if anyone can help id be very grateful as its becoming annoying to use thanks luke


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

pull the gas cap off when it starts to die, or does die, reprime it a bit & try restarting it it (no choke) the tank vent may be clogged. if that doesn't do it, pull the exhaust screen/muffler & check for carbon restrictions.

--Lucky


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Check your fuel filter, its possible your new carb got clogged up by something in the tank which clogged up the old one.


----------



## gardeningman (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi thanks for your replys im going to have a look over the weekend at it , i took the filter off of the fuel feed pipe today how can i be sure its clear as i cant seem to split it, also should it have a gasket each side of the plastic block between the carb and the engine block, thanks luke


----------



## gardeningman (Aug 20, 2008)

The problem is tick over it starts fine and runs ok when reved but its when the revs lowr to tick over it races then slows down then stops it seems air problem to me thanks again luke


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

While the engine is running in the surging mode spray carb cleaner along the mating surfaces behind the carb and along the crankcase, if the engine tempo changes you have found the air leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## gardeningman (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi again and thanks to everyone, i did have a chance to have a quick look at it today and funny enough i tryed what the last surgestion was and sprayed where the carb joins the plastic block and the running changes, there was never a gasket on that join should there be? and could the plastic block be warped or something do you think i need a new one?, parts seem to be so expensive hear in england the carb i bought was from america and belive it or not was a third of the price of one 10 miles done the road but if anyone can help me with my questions i would be grateful but i feel im at least getting there thanks luke


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can look at a parts breakdown for your unit at the echo website.

www.echo-usa.com

go to the technical documents and search on your model number. As far as I know they all have a gasket between the carburetor and the insulator and the insulator and cylinder. If you don't have a gasket on each side, then one is missing.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Since parts are a problem, remove the carb, use the gasket you have available(the other end of the extension block) and create one from thin, solid type cardboard(I use 12pk beer carton paper), rub a thin coat of silicon on the paper if you have it available, it will work without it, just some added assurance. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> Since parts are a problem, remove the carb, use the gasket you have available(the other end of the extension block) and create one from thin, solid type cardboard(I use 12pk beer carton paper), rub a thin coat of silicon on the paper if you have it available, it will work without it, just some added assurance. Have a good one. Geo


Beer Carton... Hmmmm. Any particular brand geo??

Just be sure if you do this, to make a small hole for the fuel pump pulse port.

:thumbsup:


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Beer Carton... Hmmmm. Any particular brand geo??
> 
> Just be sure if you do this, to make a small hole for the fuel pump pulse port.
> 
> :thumbsup:


all depends on how much money you have in your wallet, and how hard of a day you've had


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

*Gasket material*

I've made gaskets from Wheaties boxes and cigarette cartons that worked pretty good, and, dental floss coated with RTV.
desparate people sometimes do desparate things >)


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

glenjudy said:


> I've made gaskets from Wheaties boxes and cigarette cartons that worked pretty good, and, dental floss coated with RTV.
> desparate people sometimes do desparate things >)


Yea, but I gotta think geo has more fun, emptying the box!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

30yearTech;
You got the right idea, I need the beer to get in the right frame of mind to be able to deal with these little 2-cycle jewels. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## gardeningman (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi thanks for all your help im just wondering what happens if the fuel pump pulse port is blocked, i used the gasket they surplied and it didn't have the hole then i took it out and then had the air problem i now have some gasket paper so im making one tonight any information about the pulse port would be great thanks again luke


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the pulse port for the fuel pump is not open, then the fuel pump in the carburetor will not operate. The engine would most likely die at low or idle speeds, and may starve for fuel at high speeds.


----------



## gardeningman (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi thanks for that, i used the hedge cutter today after making and fitting new gasket it was ok for 40 minutes then same old problem again i found out the gasket i made next to the head went brittle so i gather the paper i used wasn't heat resistant, but now i think i have sorted it tonight i made another gasket from new heat resistant paper and used gasket sealer, left it running 20 minutes or so and seem ok the big test is in the morning when i use it on a big hedge so fingers crossed as its a real pain anyway just thought i would update you thanks luke


----------



## gardeningman (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi again i was using the hedge cutter again thursday same problem after about 40 minutes i have now decided it maybe the head gasket letting in air when it gets hot, ive took it apart gasket doesn't look great im waiting for a new one has anyone else had this problem its so annoying lets hope i get there in the end thanks for all the help so far luke


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I have had bad cylinder gaskets do this, but usually after a couple of minutes and not 40 minutes. Anything is possible, let us know if this takes care of it.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------

